# Wer hat Tipps für Easy Going PC Games? Arkade, easy Action a la GTA, Nintendo Style? Keine Shooter &amp; Rollenspiele



## mazemania (30. Juni 2020)

*Wer hat Tipps für Easy Going PC Games? Arkade, easy Action a la GTA, Nintendo Style? Keine Shooter & Rollenspiele*

moin

will nur noch gelegentlich paar pc games zocken. gibt es auch ganz simple spiele, vllt als sammlung, die man mal zwischendurch zocken kann?
so wie mario kart, easy arcade oder renn spiele?
habe das gefühl, heute ist alles mega komplex 
habe erst mal tomb raider 1 im browser durchgezockt, sehr geil!
OpenLara

danke für tipps,

maz


----------

